# Organizing a prepper group



## Paltik (Nov 20, 2012)

It seems lately many of our friends have been "coming out" and identifying themselves as preppers. I saw a bunch of 5-gallon buckets in one friend's garage with labels such as "rice" and "beans;" another friend mentioned his wife wanted a .45 pistol for Christmas; when I looked at her, she said, "We've stockpiled so much food, but if someone wants to take it we have no way to defend ourselves." Another friend mentioned he was collecting MRE's from Marine friends coming back from exercises.

Anyway, as we've been talking informally about prepping, we've discussed getting together as couples/families to share ideas, brainstorm problems, help foot-dragging family members feel more comfortable, practice skills, show-and-tell gear, etc. One of my friends said he and a friend of his have talked about us and they "wouldn't mind" working together if we had to bug out or something similar.

So--my question to you all is, are there any resources out there for organizing such a group? Any proven "formulas" for program, goals, avoiding landmines, etc.? OPSEC concerns? Leader guides? Websites?

Thanks for any help you can offer!


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

The FEMA CERT (Community Emergency Response Teams) site has downloadable training and preparedness materials you can use informally with your own group, also has info on starting such a team or finding your local CERT program. The info covers the basics (natural disasters, search and rescue, terrorism) and might be a good resource for you.


----------



## Indiana_Jones (Nov 15, 2011)

Paltik said:


> It seems lately many of our friends have been "coming out" and identifying themselves as preppers. <snip>


Yes we have noticed this trend also. In fact, there are three people in our circle of friends who are putting together a series of classroom/open discussion sessions at our local library. They are calling it "Emergency Readiness" and they expect to have the course outline completed by mid January. They purposely avoided the words "prepper and prepping" in the title because it tends to turn off some nay-sayers and folks who would be embarrassed to admit their prepping (thanks TLC and other television networks). Two of these guys are retired college professors and one is a high school teacher. They also have an M.D. (she's a general practitioner) lined up to give several classes pertaining to medical issues facing the average prepper during a severe and long-lasting emergency. My wife is heading up a group of ladies who will give classes on canning and food storage.

We already have 80 people signed up to attend these classes. We're just a tiny hick-town in rural America. And every one of them had to fill out a little questionnaire about things they are interested in and why they think these classes would be important. Every one of the responses mention that the political climate in our country is one reason they're interested. Many said that they are very concerned about the anti-American president and the evil forces that occupy our government. It appears that Obama and his band of thugs are a much hated group in our little town.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

Sit down with them and write a plan outline for where to go, what to do, communications methods, supplies to bring, evac routes, etc.. I think you already have something of a group going, just without any concrete planning.


----------



## laststanding (Mar 19, 2012)

Just a word of caution... the larger the group, the greater the likelihood of introducing difficulties into an already high stress situation. In a true survival situation, you may or may not be able to meet the needs of a variety of people and their diverse requirements. An event lasting a week or two is one thing, but as the duration stretches into months, limits may be reached. I'm also concerned about oversharing information about my preparations. You need to decide just who will be coming to dinner if times are tough, invited or not. The smaller the herd, the less likely it will have to be thinned.

“Peace is that brief glorious moment in history when everyone stands around reloading.”
Thomas Jefferson


----------



## oldwildheart (Dec 23, 2012)

Merry Christmas all, this is my first time responding to a thread here. I have been "prepping" for a long time in a rather hap hazrd way , but have come a ways in my years.

My take on a group would be a more loosely knitted group of neighbor types, much like the guy next door that you borrow a lawn mower from when yours is down or borrowing that cup of sugar. I tend to think that the tighter the group the more likely it will end up falling apart. The idea of strict meetings with strict protocol would tend to cause me to disassociate, but knowing John Doe next door shares similar ideas and generally is trying to make sure him and his is taken care of would be create a tighter group without trying. The over the fence cup of coffee or the Saturday afternoon barbeque to shoot the breeze and share ideas would lead to a more cooperative group.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

Giving you an honest answer is tough because no two groups are alike. The main thing you need to keep in mind is there is not cookie cutter group mold. Leaders are born not trained. Finding who is the leader is the toughest thing you will do. In most groups there will be a leadership group not just one person or couple. 

Other factors you need to consider is who owns the goods. If one person owns the land then they have a major stake and share in what is done and said. People need to have concrete rules and guides to live by. What do they have to do to get in? What gear is required? What are their responsibilities when they are in the group? Who gets invited to belong? Who does the invite? You cannot have every member inviting whomever they wish to the party. 

The bigger the group the harder it is to handle. The most successful groups I have seen over the years have been ones that evolve from close friendships. Friends who are like family. People you can and will trust your family to. Groups are not like the military. People will come and go over the years. You cannot make them stay. Groups have to evolve as members get older and die off. remember none of us knows when the time is coming for all things to go bad. I mean really bad to the point you have to get out. 

Flexibility is something your group will have to have. If I were you I would not try to form a group right away as much as create alliances with those friends you see prepping. Go in on group buys first. Shoot together if you can. get to know each other beyond being neighbors. Find out if you can stand each other outside of a BOL. GB


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

I’ve got mixed emotions on this subject.

All it would take is one rotten apple (Contact) in the barrel (Prepper group) to make the whole barrel of apples rotten (take the whole group out). One person’s slip of the mouth can expose the whole group, where their resources are stockpiled and who their Leader is. 

I think the Prepper group should be a small group of family members or close friends that you can trust with your life. This would be the Core Group. 

Then on the fringe of the Core Group would be others (close neighbor or coworker as example) that would store and care for their own resources, support themselves. They would have zero knowledge that a “Core Group” organization exists. But you’ll will know they exist (“bunch of 5-gallon buckets in one friend's garage with labels such as rice and beans; another friend mentioned his wife wanted a .45 pistol for Christmas; when I looked at her, she said, "We've stockpiled so much food…”).

Then during a SHTF or TEOTWAWKI you could work side by side with the “Fringers” and have the chance to evaluate them for possible membership into the Core Group.

Never ever invite a stranger into you group. I don’t care if they show up with a semi full of weapons, are Rambo and Schwarzenegger all rolled into one and have the miracle cure in hand. Never ever let a stranger know anything on what you’re preparing for. Kind of like the New York newspaper that recently published a map of gun permit holders. Dumb, dumb and dumber.


----------



## gatorglockman (Sep 9, 2011)

Man oh man, this can be a controversial topic.

For me, smaller is better as there is more room to be aligned and trust per se'. Bigger groups could have significant advantages though obviously. I hike with and do clinics with my little group. It allows me to share info, learn/exchange ideas and have a basic network.

People are different. I am more of a lone wolf guy by nature. I realize that is not the way to be and survive in a ZPAW per se' so I find ways to work with others. One thing that is always interesting to me. Lots of people talk the talk, few really walk the walk.

I am doing an 18 mile hike with BOB's next month. Only have 3-4 real takers on it. Its a lot cooler to talk about that BOB, then actually use it, get tired and cold and work that cardio. Good way to separate those you really want to confide to and those you don't.


----------



## Paltik (Nov 20, 2012)

Interesting responses.

Let me say that I am not looking for general group formation pointers so much as specific programs that have been developed for prepper groups as well as prepper-specific advice that departs from what would be offered to other sorts of groups.

The group that could coalesce has several good leader types with extensive experience in training and managing voluntary associations. If there is no material already out there, we will probably be able to produce material in an organized way. There is also a strong Christian dimension to the group so, while the members won't give away all their food and preps or broadcast our plans and locations, neither will they be seizing goods from others, and there will be a sense of responsibility for family and friends that can feasibly be assisted.

What I'm seeing is a strong sense of self-reliance--each person/families is responsible for themselves and owns their own stuff--combined with a shared understanding that a small group that has informed one another and trained and worked together is more likely to do well than the same people on their own.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Our group is made up of my husband, son and I, my grandfather, mother, sister, 2 friends, my hubs sister and her fan of 5. Each is responsible for their own core food (picky kids and dogs) as well as supplies. We all know that everyone will be responsible for helping in the garden and with security at our BOL as well as animals but we all also have our own specific skill sets to bring to the group. 

It's all about balance and trust.


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

This is an interesting topic to me because I belong to an extremely organized retreat group (written manual with rules & the whole nine yards). The CEO/leader is a successful consultant & did MUCH research before he started the group (personally speaking with leaders of communes, kibbutz's, etc all over the world). He has given seminars on the approach he used, & has been contacted by a publisher to write a book on the subject, but has hesitated in doing so for fear of giving away too much of our OPSEC. So, to the point of the OP, there is not much currently available in establishing an organized "prepper" retreat. Each group out there may be writing their own book, so to speak.

(This approach is NOT for everyone, to say the least. A group as organized as ours requires a very disciplined mind-set. If you're a lone wolf or into hippy-dippy-whatever-goes, this will not work for you. JMHO)


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

oldwildheart said:


> Merry Christmas all, this is my first time responding to a thread here. I have been "prepping" for a long time in a rather hap hazrd way , but have come a ways in my years.
> 
> My take on a group would be a more loosely knitted group of neighbor types, much like the guy next door that you borrow a lawn mower from when yours is down or borrowing that cup of sugar. I tend to think that the tighter the group the more likely it will end up falling apart. The idea of strict meetings with strict protocol would tend to cause me to disassociate, but knowing John Doe next door shares similar ideas and generally is trying to make sure him and his is taken care of would be create a tighter group without trying. The over the fence cup of coffee or the Saturday afternoon barbeque to shoot the breeze and share ideas would lead to a more cooperative group.
> 
> Just my thoughts.


This is how our MAG is structured. Our group feels like our best chance for success is if everyone is responsible for their own family's supplies but we are there to lend a hand to each other.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

If you want to structure your little groups, take a look at how the American Indian tribes governed themselves. I am coming to believe that the Native American Indians had it right.


----------

